# General > Literature >  Six word life stories

## badger

This was on the radio last week and I'm sure orgers can do better.  Ernest Hemingway was challenged to put a life story into 6 words and came up with 
*for sale baby shoes never worn*

Here's the original   http://www.smithmag.net/ 
*not quite what I was planning*

Here's mine for starters
*second thoughts always better than first*

----------


## Angela

Mine would be
*a game of snakes and ladders 

*Thanks for that link, badger.  :Smile:

----------


## golach

*Wish I had thought about that*
or
*Wish I had not said that*

----------


## helenwyler

*Your 'child' fathers your 'adult' mind*.....a poor paraphrasing in six words of Blake's "The child is father of the man"....seven words!

----------


## Torvaig

I must do better next time.... ::

----------


## helenwyler

> I must do better next time....


Torvaig, 'You are better than school reports'!  

I keep trying to make a haiku :: !

----------


## Anne x

> Torvaig, 'You are better than school reports'! 
> 
> I keep trying to make a haiku!


me to Helen but I fail miserably


You must stop Talking !!! mmm wonder how that was on my reports !!!

----------


## Sporran

Here's mine:

Left Caithness, mostly overseas since then.

----------


## the second coming

*Dont waste breath on bad words.*

----------


## lynne duncan

watching carefully to see what's next

----------


## wifie

me and my great big gob

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

My Dad didn't give a damn

Not as strong but still true.

----------


## scotsboy

Observed, listened, participated but remained cynical.

----------


## karia

Humour and warmth surrounded me always.

----------


## Riffman

I came, I saw, I shot.

 ::

----------


## Saveman

Getting better all the time, hopefully.

----------


## honey

prepared for worst, hoping for best....

----------


## sionss

*ace game can i please play?*

----------


## Anne x

you are young the future is yours
in your hands it does stay !!!

----------


## Kenn

I baint as green as I'm cabbage looking!

----------


## Sporran

> you are young the future is yours
> in your hands it does stay !!!





> I baint as green as I'm cabbage looking!


Some people can't count six words!  ::

----------


## Kenn

Aye Sporran but a mile where I originate from is ten furlongs not eight, so just a little licence taken.

----------


## badger

Come on guys - no cheating now.  Try again !

----------


## danc1ngwitch

was born, did survive, i Thrive. :Wink:

----------


## Sapphire2803

Ok, I'm just changing Hemingway's a bit (is that cheating?)

For sale: Cheap parachute, never opened


How about...
I came, I saw, I conga'd

Or mine....
Learned to speak, never quiet since.

----------


## Anne x

The future is your's Young Still !!

----------


## Kenn

I trod lightly on the earth

----------


## Bobinovich

How about...

Live a full life until dead

or

Work rest and play 'til done

----------


## Anne x

drink and be merry life short !!

----------


## helenwyler

Heredity, opportunity and a little serendipity. :Wink:

----------


## wifie

Be Careful What You Wish For

----------


## sionss

I'm doing it for you

----------


## Anne x

Tonight to Sleep
Tomorrow to Dream

----------


## golach

Tomorrow has arrived
Another day dawns

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I came and kicked its ass ::

----------


## 2little2late

and suddenly got my foot stuck,

----------


## Julia

'I told you I was ill'   (the late great Spike Milligan's eptiaph)

----------


## Anne x

Gosh I have a sore back

----------


## dellwak

Oh well! Here we go again.

----------


## the charlatans

I really hated flat pack furniture. ::

----------


## karia

Oh god not that song again!

----------


## Anne x

Surely not another Beatle song played

----------


## trix

ye needna bother comin at crap (wi me)  ::  ::

----------


## henry20

I can choose my friends, thankfully

----------


## Sporran

I love to write in rhyme!  :Grin:

----------


## karia

> I love to write in rhyme!


We are lucky that you do! :Wink: 

Kxx

Don't you dare plan to stop.

----------


## dellwak

Been there, seen that, done it.

----------


## karia

> Been there, seen that, done it.


Not so, you ain't dead yet! :Wink:

----------


## Anne x

Another lovely Day on the Org

----------


## karia

Exactly Anne, but we miss Rob! :Wink:

----------


## Anne x

Rain does pour
but Sunshine comes

----------


## karia

What if the sunshine burns us?

----------


## Sporran

> I love to write in rhyme!





> We are lucky that you do!
> 
> Kxx
> 
> Don't you dare plan to stop.


Thanks Karia, I don't plan to! :-))

----------

